# White Camo



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

I am looking for a nice pair of white camo pants and a jacket. I would like them to be waterproof, and warm enough to wear on cold days. Any suggestions?? All I can seem to find is the pull overs, but I am looking for something a little more durable. I did notice ghost camo's website, but cannot seem to find them in any store. The website always says they are out of stock. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I know cabelas has at least one set of insulated white came in two different patterns.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Are you dead set on a "pattern"?

If not, just get a XXL set of white sweats (or bigger depending on how big you are) to go over warm clothes. Can get em for about $20 for a top and bottom, and honestly, up here, a pattern isnt needed during "fur season". Unless you go out west.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

either that or another easy fix is a cotton painters suit, they're just a thin set of coveralls. they work great too. I've been meaning to get a really nice expensive pair of winter camo for the last several years, but after looking at them I always turn back to my painters suit, call me cheap, but there are a lot of items out there that are gimmicks. I go through about a set a year. Don't get the Tyvec disposable ones, they make to much noise.
here's an example:
http://www.workinggear.com/gc/catalog/Dickies-Long-Sleeve-Utility-Coverall-WV400-cat339.html

xdeano


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I got the natural gear from cabelas and love them..they are water proof and very warm...I am from south dakota and was out last year in -15 to -20 and stayed real warm...I so wear underarmour cold gear(which I also love)..


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Can anybody compare the Kings Camo to the natural gear ? Havn't seen eithor in person but Les Johnson seems to blend in very well in the vids, Ghost looks really good too....

Dumping 300 clams on gear is way too easy....

rsetty,
Noticed the same thing about Kings camo being sold out as you did with Ghost. I'm sold on Cabelas due to no BS return policy.

Norm


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I like Coverups for the reason that if it is 30 degrees or -30 degrees you can wear the same camo just with your other hunting stuff or Carharts under it. I like my Natural Gear coverups or my Cabelas Open Country Snow. The Prairie Ghost is good too I have hunted with people who wear it.


----------

